
Json-Parse: Java JSON parser, smaller and faster than Jackson - mitchhentges
https://github.com/mitchhentges/json-parse
======
mitchhentges
I created this because I was frustrated with FasterXML's Jackson being over
1MB. It's a big dependency for Android apps, and has quite the performance
hit.

Json-Parse should nicely solve the same problem, with a simple API, low
overhead, and a nifty efficiency bonus.

